# Dog bite



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I went out to feed my goats late morning today and my buck was standing up in his dog house with blood dripping down his face. I looked closer and his face is mangled. I took him to the milking shed put him on the stand and cleaned him up really good. Put a call into the vet and he finally got back with me around 6 pm. He said that it needs to drain so sutures won't be needed and to try and dress it with honey and a bandage if he will allow me to. To check in him in the morning and he may need antibiotics. Here is a pic I him. Any help would be great! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely start him on antibiotics. Dog bites get infected easily. I would clean the wounds with betadine.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Weak betadine. Get some Pen G into him for at least 5 days. You can also flush the wounds with purified water after the betadine & squirt Pen G right in.
Is he up to date on his CDT?
A couple of days of banamine would help too, poor guy.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I sprayed his wounds with a numbing agent then I cleaned with surgical scrub and put iodine in a syringe and shot it into the wounds then put some antibiotic ointment on him. I gave him some b12. I don't have any antibiotics but the vet said I can get it from him. I was told by a friend that is a vet tech that he may need to have a drain line put in but he did not say that. Should I request it?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Weak betadine. Get some Pen G into him for at least 5 days. You can also flush the wounds with purified water after the betadine & squirt Pen G right in.
> Is he up to date on his CDT?
> A couple of days of banamine would help too, poor guy.


Yes he is up to date on cd&t but I didn't do rabies. I will call the dr in the am to get some pen g and bananine. Or may just run to Bucheit's and get my own. I sure hope he will be fine!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Straight Iodine is pretty harsh for wounds. Straight anything will dry it out & you don't want that.
That's where your weak whatever & purified water come in. Topical Pen will not harm the tissue. This is in addition to it being injected.
You can ask your vet if he thinks a drain line is needed, it will depend on how deep they are.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...I would also give him a tetanus antitoxin shot even though he is utd on his cd&t, this injury needs the extra protection...then reboost his CD&T in 10 days...

Then find the dog who did this..if hes not your dog..he will be back..he found a new toy and all your goats are in danger of his return..

best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree too, Give antibiotics, sorry he was hurt. 

Flushing with a light tea color iodine/water solution daily for a while, will help, if it is able to drain well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good work so far, definitely! Keep us updated, poor baby. He's in great hands. :hug:


----------



## Glockowner (Mar 16, 2012)

Did you find the dog?


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww poor guy, ya keep a lookout for the dog they always return. Can you lock the goats in a barn or something at night?


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Well Grover is doing better. His face swelled up so much that his eye was swollen shut. He's loving all the extra lovin he's getting. Have not caught the dog that did it yet but I'm quite sure it's the stray dog that had been killing my chickens. I have a trap set and will be sitting in the deer stand this weekend waiting for it. It looks bad because he's so swollen but he looked worse before I cleaned him up for the day. I did give him a steroid shot and that is helping. The wounds seem to be healing very good. He's not gonna be as gorgeous as he was but he's still a sweetie! Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is healing. I hope he fully heals for you.


----------

